# how to open ports?



## rajeev86 (Mar 26, 2005)

hi,
i needed help on opening ports 6667 and 1720. i have a huawei AmartAX MT800 ADSL modem, i referred to the user manual, couldnt find help there. I checked to see if the ports are already opened, using a software, but the ports were blocked/closed. How do I open them?


----------



## digen (Mar 26, 2005)

First & foremost stop posting the same thread under every section.
By default the ports maybe blocked 
1.By your ISP
2.A firewall at your end blocking a possible connection.

Are you using a firewall by any means?If so try disabling it.
For which software do you want the ports to be opened?
Does the software have any option for changing from the default 6667/1720,if so try with different ports combination.


----------



## rajeev86 (Mar 26, 2005)

i wanted to play aoe:2 online, but wasnt able to do so,  the help page said ports 6667 and 1720 had to be open, and they were closed on my comp. i have tried disabling my firewall and the win xp firewall too, to no avail. is there some way out?
p.s: sorry for posting the same thread at 3 places


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 26, 2005)

Like digen said, if the ports are not closed at your end, then they are closed at the ISP. You will have to request your ISP to allow you to use the ports. No other way out. If your ISP maintains that it wont open the ports, there's very little you can do.


----------



## tuXian (Mar 26, 2005)

if the are closed at the user end only then whats the way of opening them some spl tool needed.??


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 26, 2005)

The only way you can close them at the user end is if you either use Linux or a filtered firewall. Otherwise, if you want to open closed/unused ports, when you install an application that requests the use of the ports, then the Windows system will allow its use.


----------



## rajeev86 (Mar 26, 2005)

i installed IRC(which uses port 6667), but it was unable to connect to the server as the port was closed,then it tried using other ports, but it dint work.
i use the BSNL DataOne connection, so i called them up and asked them how to open these ports, they had no idea of how to do it  . i dont know what to do now  .


----------



## tuXian (Mar 26, 2005)

can someone name such win32 app that can help handle the ports as described by enoonmai


----------



## digen (Mar 26, 2005)

> i installed IRC(which uses port 6667), but it was unable to connect to the server as the port was closed,then it tried using other ports, but it dint work.
> i use the BSNL DataOne connection, so i called them up and asked them how to open these ports, they had no idea of how to do it Evil or Very Mad . i dont know what to do now Confused .


I guess you could tunnel traffic to make it work.But if breach's ISP policy then i'm sorry there is nothing that can be done,unless you convince them to make it available for you which is highly unlikely.

@tuxian Any application for that matter.Consider any p2p app for that matter.It requires a host to have a specific outbound port to be open in order to make a connection.If the port is blocked by some reason you cant connect.
Another peculiar case you can consider is listening for active connections to a specific port.
Consider apache for example when you install & configure,a service is added to start-up which will also be highlighted under task manager>processes tab unless you disable the service from services.msc
This makes your host open,i.e listening for connections for the respective port 80.

Similarly applications process the opening of ports at the code level.[I hope i'm not wrong here,please do correct if i'm]
I guess there must be some function at the software level to check whether a particular port which is needed is open/closed.I'm sure enoonmai can shed some light on this aspect.


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 27, 2005)

@rajeev86: Man, that is so typical about BSNL. Tell you what, I will speak to BSNL Customer Service with a friend's DataOne connection tomorrow and let you know. There has to be a way to get through to them. I will install AoE2 on his computer and try playing online and we'll see what happens.


@tuxian: Adding to what digen has already explained. Windows, in its normal working mode, does not monitor or control outbound network traffic. Windows Firewall or even TCP Filtering in the TCP/IP Advanced Properties allows only control of incoming traffic, not outbound. So, let us say you dont have a firewall to control outbound traffic and you have an unrestricted open Internet connection, then when you install a program that requests a specific port, Windows WILL allow communication on that port. If you have not restricted inbound traffic directed to that port or if you have not blocked inbound access to ANY other port that the program listens on, then the program WILL establish two-way communication with the server. And literally tons of programs request open ports - be it Windows System applications, rundll32, spooler subsystem, Windows Explorer, Internet Explorer, Outlook Express, Microsoft Outlook, FTP, P2P software, webservers, database servers, multiplayer gaming and a host of other programs request use of their own ports. In addition, you can write your own code to open and request communications on a specific port, from anyone of the 65,536 ports available. So, in say, a Java program I can write a code such as 

*int port=9999;
ServerSocket s=new ServerSocket(port)*

and have my Java program communicate on port 9999.  I can setup a client to connect to this port at the code level with:

*int port=9999;
InetAddress address=InetAddress.getByName(null); //getting the address of the server, localhost
Socket socket=new Socket(address, port);*

If the client or the server computer has a firewall blocking port 9999 actively, then the programs wont work. You can check which ports are established or waiting or listening for connections by going to the command prompt and entering:

*netstat -abo*

which will give you a list of connections, their state and which executable/program was involved in using that port. And you will be able to see the huge number of ports that a typical online Windows box uses. Run the command on your computer to check it out. There are tons of programs communicating on a heckuva lot of ports.


----------



## rajeev86 (Mar 27, 2005)

thx all u ppl, for taking interest here and trying to help me out. 

@enoonmai: lots of ppl,who have adsl modems, and are trying to play on the msn zone are experiencing the same problems, some guys solved it by referring to their modem`s user manual and opening the required ports. but ppl like me, whose user manuals (or for tht matter,customer service ppl) have no info on how to open ports are not able to play the game at all. hope u have better luck than me with the BSNL Customer Service, and thx in advance for speaking to them. i will be waiting for ur next reply.

once again,thank u all u guys who r trying to help me  .


----------



## rajeev86 (Mar 28, 2005)

still waiting........


----------



## digen (Mar 28, 2005)

rajeev86 said:
			
		

> @enoonmai: lots of ppl,who have adsl modems, and are trying to play on the msn zone are experiencing the same problems, some guys solved it by referring to their modem`s user manual and opening the required ports.



I dont want to nitpick but what you are referring to are maybe something like router cum modem.Many routers now a days come with web interface normally,there is option called as *port forwarding*.This allows you to map a IP[local ip i.e internal lan ip] along with a port/s you specify.So as the name says it forwards WAN requests made to that particular port/s. 
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 29, 2005)

Well, guess what, DataOne has severe port restrictions in effect.  AoE2 just refuses to connect. (He doesnt have HL2 so I dont know the state of Steam-based games. I would guess they're scr3wed-up too.) I am trying to figure out how port forwarding works, but as far as I can see this is just an ADSL modem with zero routing capabilities, at least the modem that my friend has. No accessing it via a web interface and fiddling with port forwarding, etc. Still talking to BSNL about it, but they dont even know what a port is, leave alone talk about restricting it. In fact, one idiot told me to restart the computer and my problem will be solved. GRR! Let's see where this goes, I dont think I will give up easy.


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Mar 29, 2005)

Guys did you disable the firewall in the ADSL modem? Also look at NAT redirect option I too am working on it to host a web at my local machine(server) through DATAOne


----------



## icecoolz (Mar 29, 2005)

Interesting. I can play HL2 deathmatch using my Airtel connection. I have tried the other games yet. So far I havent faced any issues with the Airtel connection. Hmmm..wil try the other games and let u know.


----------



## digen (Mar 29, 2005)

Yeah icecoolz no probs here too.I'm on a 128kbps airtel unlimited scheme.The only problem I had was when they had blocked port no 6667 but then I blasted them several times to get it working.

Anyways back to the topic.


> Guys did you disable the firewall in the ADSL modem? Also look at NAT redirect option I too am working on it to host a web at my local machine(server) through DATAOne


From when did modems started having features like NAT,firewall?I think you are talking about a router?
No offence mate but I just want to get the lingo correct.
Anyways I've a few questions for you, does it have a web interface? If so then search for a option port fowarding by connecting to its address through the browser.If not then try by connecting through telnet to the router address,though this may be a bit of a hassle w.r.t understanding & deploying the commands.
Usually the address is  something like 192.168.1.1.It should ask for a username/password.The details should be given in the manual.
If there is no port forwarding option as such then its tough luck for you guys I guess.


----------



## rajeev86 (Mar 29, 2005)

digen said:
			
		

> Yeah icecoolz no probs here too.I'm on a 128kbps airtel unlimited scheme.The only problem I had was when they had blocked port no 6667 but then I blasted them several times to get it working.
> 
> Anyways back to the topic.
> 
> ...


i did disable the firewall in the CPE(thts what the BSNL guys call the router,dunno what it means). it does have a web interface, but there is no option called port forwarding, and yes the address is 192.168.1.1
i have gone through this interface lots of times before posting here, so i am pretty sure there is no port forwarding option there.

guess even we have to blast these guys to get ports 6667 and 1720 open


----------



## digen (Mar 29, 2005)

Ok thats some progress.Before giving it up all,can you post some screenshots of various options present at the web interface from the browser?
Like my ISP router had no port forwarding as a option but it was named as port settings which indeed was port forwarding.So maybe some screenshots may help us tracking if its available.
@pradeep look for a DMZ(De-Militarised Zone) option under the web interface.
A DMZ is actually a untrusted network where you place publicly accessible services.Since you are thinking of hosting a site this should help you avoid all the hassles of port forwarding.But beware a host under DMZ is totally insecure unless you take proper measures &lockit,harden the OS etc.
This should give you idea about DMZ.Hope this helps.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 29, 2005)

> CPE(thts what the BSNL guys call the router,dunno what it means)



Hi rajeev,

CPE = Customer Premise Equipment.  Just a way for the government agencies to remind us of the domination of the _babu _culture in this Internet age.

The BSNL DataOne modem that I have seen (one from UTstarcom - supplied by BSNL) is an ADSL modem cum router.  Did not look into port forwarding on this model..

DH


----------



## icecoolz (Mar 29, 2005)

digen...quick question for u. Since ur using the airtel 128 kbps connection are you directly connected or connected  via lan ? If it is the latter then your ip would 192.168.*.* which would be a LAN ip. So if I want to host a webserver on my machine and make it available to others how would I go about it ? Is it possible ? (I know the IP that others will see will be Ip of my modem and it will change but thats ok with me). If this isnt clear I'll give a detailed explaination as I can.


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 29, 2005)

@rajeev86: Ok, if you would please confirm the model number of your router, if its UTStarcom UT4110A, then maybe I can check. The model number can be found on the modem/router itself. Please list the model number and manufacturer and we CAN find a way around it. I just sat at my friend's place for an hour and AoE2 works like a charm now. No issues! 

@pradeep_chauhan: I didnt have enough time to set up an Apache server, but I will test that also tomorrow and let you know. 

@icecoolz: Your public IP can be quite simply found by going to a site like IPChicken.com. What you need to do if you're on an internal numbering scheme and you have a Dynamic IP address being assigned by a DHCP server, is to set up your server the normal way and get yourself a program like ezDNS (Remember I talked about this in the online multiplayer gaming thingie?) which posts your IP address online whenever it changes, so anyone can look it up and be automatically redirected to your server, no matter what your IP address is.


----------



## digen (Mar 29, 2005)

Naa no need I gotcha.But first I would like to know your network topology i.e how many computers if sharing the connection? Which pc will be hosting the web server?

Also tell me which router you got? Router name? Firmware version?Afaik there are 4 models available.
You can tell the above by accessing the router page from the browser.Play around with the options a bit.

Under the appropriate options of the router web interface page you just map the internal IP & the port that you want to make it public.
Say you'r in a LAN with 2 computers.
Both are having IP's as 192.168.1.2 & 192.168.1.3 respectively.Now you want to host a web server on the 192.168.1.3 machine,
Below is a screenshot of a linksys router web interface,since my router page isnt opening up for the last few days.

*img12.exs.cx/img12/9328/linksysportforwarding9ld.th.gif
With the above as an example you place 192.168.1.3 under the IP address & under the port type 80 for both.This will allow requests for port 80 to your 192.168.1.3 machine which will be hosting the web server.
I believe the options wont be as advanced as the above but  should be similar.I hope you get the idea, if not shoot.


----------



## icecoolz (Mar 29, 2005)

@Digen: 

Mine is a 128 kbps on a 1:2 shared ratio. At home I have only one comp and it is on this I will be hosting the web/ftp server. My whole set of flats is being supplied by airtel. 

The router is from Beetel. The web interface is something called the web distributor. 

*img173.exs.cx/img173/9362/webdistributor8qh.th.jpg

I have been going thru this for a while however it just doesnt have any options as ou have mentioned. No idea how to proceed now. 

@enoonmai: I know about ezDNS also since I will be using a no-ip domain then I really wont have any issues. Its this whole LAN thing which has me confused.


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Mar 29, 2005)

Oh DIGIN
guys the BSNL data one ADSL Modem has a firwall , NAT with redirect and transperent fwd router with dynamic and static routes and a IP table / rule lookup. So I think the terminology is clear now. It also has a Web based interface to set all this . 

Now back to more important things So using a IP redirected service I have been able to come back to the private IP port 80 at the ADSL modem i.e. see the admin page from any where outside. Now the port 80 has to be forwarded to one of the many machines inside the private network Thats the problem.


----------



## digen (Mar 30, 2005)

Maybe the router you got doesnt have a option to port forward as I said earlier.You can ask your local customer care to provide you with a different model which support port forwarding.

Btw the one you have,does it have Yozan secure wireless written on it?Also check for a DMZ option under various settings.
The one I had earlier let me both port forward & place a host in a DMZ.I cant seem figure out which one it was.

Right now I've a R.B.Comtec router which does have DMZ as an option.But no port forwarding options available.


> Its this whole LAN thing which has me confused.


I'm not sure as exactly what is confusing?

EDIT:


> see the admin page from any where outside.


   dude you mean to say that you can access your router web interface anywhere from outside i.e the internet?
Dude thats seriously insecure,you dont want anyone from outside to access you router page & mess around with it do you?
Even if its username/password protected you are asking for anyone from to take a crack at you !
I'm not sure if you are proceeding the right way.Certainly no offence here too.I hope you understand my concern.


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 30, 2005)

The modem/router icecoolz is working with is based on the Globescan GS7070 chipset. I couldn't find a compatible web interface for it though, that matched his. But I do know that the routers based on that chipset all allow port forwarding. If I can dig a bit deeper into Google, I can come up with it. A bit tired now, will look into it with a fresh pair of eyes tomorrow morning.


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Mar 30, 2005)

I have no faith in the customer care thing I feel we guys now much better than the "tutored" chaps sitting there. Anyway the BSNL ADSL modem does have a NAT redirect facilty. The options it gives are
TCP UDP
Local IP
Global From
Global TO
Port From 
Port To
thats it now i set the IP of the machine running Apache for the local ip set global to and from to 0.0.0.0 ports both to 80
any thing wrong in it?


----------



## digen (Mar 30, 2005)

You've to set it up to the internal machine's IP on which you are hosting.
Set it say your machine's internal IP is 192.168.1.2 & port 80 & not 0.0.0.0 which is similar to the loopback address.


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Mar 30, 2005)

The 0.0.0.0 in routing world means any IP or * and not loopback In this case it indicates the range of ip from which to accept the incomming requests. The local IP is the IP of the machine where the apache is running in this case 192.169.1.1
My setup is given in 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=16020


----------



## digen (Mar 30, 2005)

Yes I admit my ignorance.I felt you were referring w.r.t a machine & not in a routing aspect.Anyways I apologise & thanks for correcting me dude.


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Mar 30, 2005)

please come on dont be so formal. There is no correction .... Just a discussion. So think of a solution and maybe all data one users will be host there own (and others) web.


----------



## digen (Mar 30, 2005)

No formalities mate hereafter   ,btw can ya send me some screenshots of the web interface[port forwarding options] or maybe hot-link them here?


----------



## icecoolz (Mar 30, 2005)

enoonmai and digen both are right. It is the GS7070 chipset and the yozan wireless. I will also provide screen shots of the available options which I feel are related to this query. 

Lan Config

*img39.exs.cx/img39/2782/lan13za.th.jpg

Edit IP Config

*img39.exs.cx/img39/2953/laneditip1hh.th.jpg

Edit RIP (No idea what this is thought it might be useful)

*img39.exs.cx/img39/2691/editrip3mv.th.jpg

Edit Routes

*img173.exs.cx/img173/1718/editroutes8xp.th.jpg

Edit Routes Advanced Options

*img173.exs.cx/img173/5977/editroutesadv8mc.th.jpg

Ports Config

*img46.exs.cx/img46/2238/ports3cv.th.jpg

All the available options are there in the left. So let me know if there is anything specific that you would like to know.


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Mar 30, 2005)

The modem BSNL is giving in bangalore is the Huawei SmartAX MT800 DSL modem and has a somewhat  diffrent GUI and interface.


----------



## rajeev86 (Mar 30, 2005)

hi all,
yes as pradeep said the modem we r getting in bangalore is a HUAWEI SmartAX MT800.
i will post a screenshot of the webinterface below, i checked properly, there was no tab concerned with ports.


@enoonmai: how did aoe2 work on ur friends comp, pls help me here, how did u open the ports?
*img36.exs.cx/img36/4239/screenshot19jo.th.jpg


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 30, 2005)

Ok, lets see if I can remember what I did. No, most of these routers dont have a simple "Port Forwarding" tab or link for you to click. It however, works with a NAT RDR rule for port forwarding.  Come to think of it, I wanna kick myself for not figuring it out sooner. It clearly said NAT and I should have figured a simple redirect for a NAT is what we call port forwarding.
Here's what you need to do:
On the left hand side, under Other Settings click the NAT link. In the page that opens up, click the Add button. Under Rule type, select REDIRECT. Select protocol as TCP and then under Local IP, enter your local computer's IP address. In Global Address From and Global Address To, enter 0 in all the boxes. In Destination Port From, select "Any Other Port" and then enter 0 in the box next to it. In Destination Port To, enter "Any Other Port" and then enter 65535 in the box next to it. Click the Submit button when you are done, and repeat the process this time for UDP and then again click Submit.
On the left, under Advanced Function, select IP Filter. Set the Security Level to 'LOW' (make sure you have your software firewall running, though.) and then make sure Public Default Action and Private Default Action are set to 'ACCEPT'. Save the changes, reboot the router and you should be done. This is how I remember doing it. 

@icecoolz: Look for a NAT option. I will have to tinker with the ticker manually to find what I am looking for.  It took me about 30 minutes to figure out what to do with the DataOne router.


----------



## rajeev86 (Mar 30, 2005)

@enoonmai:guess what, its working, only i wish i understood how this worked.thx a lot  
thx a lot to all u guys for all the help.


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 30, 2005)

No problem. Glad to have helped. If you want to understand how this works, well a basic understanding of routers and NATs would help. I was fiddling with the modem/router and I was just randomly clicking everything and checking it out when I came across the Redirect drop-down in the NAT Rule and ended up banging my head on the table over and over again, each bang accompanied with a "D-Oh!". You see, it works this way. NAT is Network Address Translation. Without going into the technical details, all it does it provide a "translation" service between your computer, which has a private IP address and the Internet. So when your computer requests data from another computer on the Internet, the NAT takes your data, adds its IP address to it, makes the request to the server, takes the data from the server, adds your IP address to it and sends it to you. Usually, NATs are used as quasi-firewalls, redirecting only necessary traffic while blocking others, which is what it was doing in our case. What we did was add a Redirect rule, or port forwarding, where we took all traffic coming in, and redirected it to the appropriate ports on our computer, say port 0 to port 0 on our computer, port 1 to port 1, etc. So, now your computer is able to send and receive data on all its ports, and is openly accessible to the Internet. If you want to spend more time being extra-secure, you can remove this rule, find out which ports your games and applications are using, and add those alone, leaving the router to block the rest.


----------



## icecoolz (Mar 30, 2005)

There is a NAT option however there is option for creating a new service as far as I can remem. Will go home and verify this and keep you updated. Thanks for all your help guys.


----------



## icecoolz (Mar 30, 2005)

update. I realised now what the problem is. Details given below: 

NAT config

*img175.exs.cx/img175/1668/nat17po.th.jpg

NAT part 2!! 

*img175.exs.cx/img175/4706/nat25ne.th.jpg

Now I have talk to Airtel!! sheesh. Any ideas guys ???


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 30, 2005)

Cr@p, find out if you can telnet into the router. Open a CLI, and then telnet to it. If they haven't made any major changes to the GS7070 chipset or changed the firmware too much, you should be able to telnet into it without a problem. If you telnet into it, then run this command:
*console enable*
followed by:
*nat inbound list*
and see if it registers/displays anything or returns to the CLI without an error. If it does, we may be in luck. And since I am kinda working blind here, more screenshots of your telnet session would be great.


----------



## digen (Mar 30, 2005)

Ahaa very typical of airtel ! Btw that first screenshot isnt actually we are looking for but  NAT part yes.Unless you look under NAT settings you wont be able to know whether there are options to forwarding ports or not.
You may try telneting the router address & look for various commands for nat as such.
If i'm not mistaken then Remote Access if for configuring your router from the internet which is not what you want to do.I hope you read about this feature incase if you decide to play with it future.

EDITamn you enoon,beat me to it.


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Mar 30, 2005)

Sorry Guys i think i am the "dud" here Its not working I had tried this earlier and now just did all what was said but again when i run apache and loggin at my public ip only the ADSL Modem's config page comes up. The test page of apache does not show. Am i missing a step here?


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 30, 2005)

Hmm, I think what's happening is that when the request comes in for your IP, your router resolves it, and instead of passing it along to the computer, it takes it up on itself and opens up the admin page. Try adding a port forward for port 80 using the same procedure and push it up to the top of the list. That should take care of it. If that doesn't work, I cant think of doing anything else except setting up the server to listen on another port or disabling the remote admin for the router.  I will take a look at my friend's connnection tomorrow evening and let you know.


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Mar 30, 2005)

Hey enoonmai thanks i will try that by the way what happened to our cooling solution expedition I am still waiting.


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 30, 2005)

Well, you were right. The shops were indeed closed for Holi.  I called them up and nobody responded, so I assumed that they were closed. Anyway, I think maybe we can make it this weekend. Looking out for some new PS2 games in the market.


----------



## icecoolz (Mar 30, 2005)

telnet session

*i160.exs.cx/img160/421/telnet2wg.th.jpg

but it doesnt work. If I try my modem ip: port it just says refused to connect. I even tried restarting the router in which case the nat config is lost. This is getting wierder and wierder

edit: 

found a link which has all the commands for this router : 

*www.solwiseforum.co.uk/downloads/files/isos70_to_80_console.pdf

So all those that can figure something out let us know.


----------



## digen (Mar 31, 2005)

Looking at the screenshot it appears as though a rule is present to allow requests to port 8080.
Anyways issue this command after the nat inbound list that you've performed so far.

192.168.1.1> nat inbound add yoon-0 80/tcp 192.168.1.6
Now check if the rule has been added or not by issuing
192.168.1.1>nat inbound 

Try saving the config file for the changes made so far,

192.168.1.1>config save

If successful pm your IP address for the webserver,i'll try accessing it & get back to your.Post back with the results.


----------



## icecoolz (Mar 31, 2005)

digen, the 8080 rule is present since I set it up. I have apache running on port 8080. I cannot add port 80 since the modems webserver is running on port 80. Tried everything to stop it and change the port just doesnt work. Anyways I have set it up to run on port 81. See if it works. Doubt it will. PMed you my ip.


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 31, 2005)

@digen: Man, I am confused with that command you gave icecoolz. What on Earth is yoon-0 and how come the computer's IP address is 192.168.1.6?  I scanned through the whole thread and I dont know where icecoolz put up his WAN interface and his computer's static IP. Did he PM you the details? So, technically shouldn't the *nat add* command be preceded by the nat interfaces[/b] command, so he can figure out what is his WAN interface name? And the command for checking if the port has been added should be nat inbound list, don't you think?  

@icecoolz: I dont know how you got that info you did, because somehow I dont think that would work, as should have been obvious by now. First, find out your computer's IP address with the *ipconfig* command. (Your private IP not the public one). Also, make a note of the interface name listed here. Then login to the router, enter *console enable* and then enter *nat interfaces*. Then type in:
* nat inbound add <i/f> 80/tcp <IP address>*

Replace the i/f name and the IP address with the info from ipconfig and *nat interfaces*. Enter *config save* and then try it out again. Hopefully, this time it may work, if it doesn't you have to either disable remote admin or at least switch to another router that gives you more control over port forwarding, so you can forward port 80 to some other port on which you have your webserver running.


----------



## icecoolz (Mar 31, 2005)

@enoonmai: The yoon-0 is the name of my interface. It says so in Web Distributor II and also when I telnet to the modem. Also he got the IP address from the image I posted earlier  

I am looking at another solution also. I dont have it here. Will PM you the details when I get home.


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 31, 2005)

OK, let me know how it turns out.  I was suddenly wondering where this yoon-0 had come from. Thanks for clearing that up. I hope you can find a way to fix this.


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Apr 1, 2005)

Hello guys dont leave me hanging I realy want to host a web site on my local machine using data one.


----------



## icecoolz (Apr 1, 2005)

Here's another wierd thing. If I switch off and switch on my modem the config changes that I did is lost! Even if I do a config save !! It shows it while its still there but nothing after that. Another thing how on earth do I exit from a telnet session ?  Me new to telnet....I usually use SSH


----------



## digen (Apr 1, 2005)

Wokay I will check it out at my friends place for the dataone & as for the airtel I will post screenies of the yozan wireless which icecoolz has.


----------



## enoonmai (Apr 1, 2005)

Ok, this is directed all DataOne users. I just got my DataOne connection today. The guys came with the ADSL router and when they plugged it on, it was showing all WAN links as down. The ADSL Link light is glowing intermittently and the ADSL Mode is being taken as T1.413, while the default mode is set to multi-mode. I've seen people with the G.dmt modes and frankly, I am losing my head right now. The guys said they would come down and do a line test tomorrow, and by the looks of it, they have no clue as to what's going on.  I personally think its something wrong with the telephone line otherwise the ADSL link should be steady and not intermittent. Somebody please help!


----------



## icecoolz (Apr 2, 2005)

wohkay...got it to work...not the conventional method tho. All the port configuring and forwarding at the router level did not work. No matter what I tried. What I actually did was used a PPPoE bridge. basically this bridged my PPP and my Ethernet, I then went on to create dial up connection on it and viola connected instantly. For all those wondering check out 

icecoolz.serveftp.com


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Apr 2, 2005)

Please more details I am still...............stuck..............


----------



## icecoolz (Apr 2, 2005)

ok....here are the detailed instructions.I did exactly the same and it worked fine. I dont see why it shouldnt work for other modem models as well : 

*Note this is for the airtel modem which I have tried and tested. For other modems change the information as you see fit!!*

*STEP 1 :: Instructions for configuring modem settings*

1)  Open your web browser 
2)  Type "192.168.1.1" in the Address bar of your web browser and open the website 
3)  You must have reached the modem's admin page with the heading - Web Distributor 
4)  Click on configuration on the side menu 
5)  Click on WAN Connections 
6)  Enter your admin username and password (default is "admin" for both) 
7)  You may see an existing WAN Service with a name of "yoon-0" 
8)  Click on Delete to remove the existing service 
9)  Click on Create a new service 
10) Select "RFC 1483 bridged" as the type of service and click on Configure 
11) Enter any description and enter VPI=1 and VCI=32 (leave the rest of the options as they are) 
12) Click on Apply 
13) Click on Save Config in the side menu and save the new configuration 
14) Go to Control Panel > Network Connections > Right Click on your LAN connection > Properties 
15) Select Internet Protocol (TCP/IP) and click on Properties 
16) Select the options "Obtain an IIP address automatically" and "Obtain DNS server address automatically" and click on OK 
17) Close the LAN properties dialog and control panel 
18) Restart the computer and the modem 


*STEP 2 :: Instructions for installing the pppoE dialer (for Windows XP users only)*

1)  Extract the file raspppoe.zip (here is the link for it : *rapidshare.de/files/1100965/pppoe.zip.html)
2)  Open the Control Panel 
3)  Switch to Classic View 
4)  Open My Connections 
5)  Find your LAN connection icon, right click it and select properties 
6)  Click on install 
7)  Select Protocol and click on Add 
8)  Click on the Have Disk button and then click on Browse 
9)  Browse to the folder where you extracted raspppoe.zip file in step 1 
10) Select the file "winpppoe.inf" and click on Open 
11) The driver will now get installed. Click on the Continue button, if you get any windows logo-testing warning messages 
12) If the driver was successfully installed, then a new item in LAN properties will appear - PPP over Ethernet Protocol 
13) Close the LAN properties dialog and the control panel 
14) Restart computer and modem 
15) Go to Start > Run > Type "raspppoe" and press Enter 
16) Select your ethernet adapter and Click on Query Available Services 
17) In case you get an error message saying "No PPP over Ethernet service offers are received", see below to troubleshoot this error 
18) If you see the Access Concentrators of the Airtel Servers in the list, then you have successfully installed the raspppoe dialer and you may continue with the next step 
19) Go to Control Panel > Network Connections > Create a new connection 
20) Click on Next > Connect to the internet > Set up my connection manually > Connect using broadband connection that requires a user name and password > Enter Airtel > Enter User Name as your phone number with STD code (eg. 01151787010) and your Airtel Broadband Account password > Click on "Add a shortcut to this connection to my desktop" 


*STEP 3 :: Instructions for testing your new connection*

1) Click on the the new "Airtel (PPPOE)" icon on the desktop and connect 
2) A new icon in the notification area will appear 
3) Go to Start > Run > Type "cmd" > Type "ping google.com -t" 
4) If the host is pinging successfully, then your computer is now connected to the internet successfully. Congratulations! 


Instructions for troubleshooting the error "No PPP over Ethernet service offers are received"

1) Uninstall the newly created WAN service from the modem's admin pages and save configuration 
2) Uninstall the newly installed PPP over Ethernet Protocol from the LAN properties 
3) Delete the newly created pppoe dialup connection from Control Panel > My Connections 
4) Reset the modem by inserting a ping behind it 
5) Go to the modem's admin page > System > Restart > Select the option to Restore factory settings and restart the modem from there 
6) Install the new WAN Service again by following instructions in STEP 1 mentioned above 
7) Restart the computer and the modem 
8) Install the raspppoe protocol again by following instructions in STEP 2 mentioned above 
9) Create the new pppoE dialup connection again by following steps 18-20 in STEP 2 and test it as in STEP 3 

In case you still get the same error, then maybe you have an older version of the Web Distributor II firmware. 

Try your luck  (oh and thanks digen for pushin me to publish this !)


----------



## digen (Apr 3, 2005)

Np mate,if this works,then it would do a world of good for airtel users in the forum.
Will try it in my free time & report the happenings.


----------



## mediator (Apr 14, 2005)

FTP server opens a connection on port 21!
  It is not open as default in windows!
similarly telnet opens 23 and so on!
So u can search the web for any tool that opens a connection on the one u want!
Also as said by some member u can use java and open a port!

If u dont know java, then google with string "opening port with java"!
    8)


----------



## legolas (Apr 28, 2005)

@enoomai

hi, i just did the NAT commands and got the ports opened.. but dint last long. i saved them 2. how do i makle them permanent. thanks... pls help me with this alone.

/legolas


----------

